# PSU suggestion needed



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi, I am planning to buy PSU Corsair cx430V2 online. Any best deal for it? Snapdeal is selling around 2800/- and Flipkart is selling at 2700 – 2950/- range.

2nd thing, somebody told me that old model of this cx430V2 are having some technical glitches and latest ones are manufactured in 2012-1013 !!! New ones are having MRP of 3300/- and old ones are 2700/- (that snapdeal is selling). 
Any suggestions?

And now some thread is saying that this model is getting higher RMA calls!!! Which one to go for? currently I am using C2duo processor, 1.5TB internal hdd, 500gb external hdd etc. 

Thanks.

Currently I am using C2D processor with 1.5TB hdd. but I don't want to change the PSU in future if I upgrade to i5/i7. So please suggest accordingly. However I have picked the below ones from the various threads that may help you.

- Cooler Master GX 450 Watts PSU
- Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU
- Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU
- Antec VP450 450 Watts PSU
- Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU

Not compulsory to pick from this list but I just picked from various threads. I want one that should have good build/should be compatible for future upgrade and customer support also should be smooth/fast in case anything happens. Sorry for this much long story.

Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes there are many faulty units of cx430v2, but if buy from FK, you are completely safe as they'll simply replace it (this happened with me). Seasonic S12II 430W is also a good PSU. I would say go with seasonic as Corsair's PSU's were manufactured by seasonic and that was the reason people suggested corsair.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ...as Corsair's PSU's were manufactured by seasonic and that was the reason people suggested corsair.


Not all units were made by Seasonic. One of the OEMs, depending on the model/series, was made by Seasonic. Some models even had certain tweaks to have some advantage over seasonic's actual units, but those days are long gone.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Not all units were made by Seasonic. One of the OEMs, depending on the model/series, was made by Seasonic. Some models even had certain tweaks to have some advantage over seasonic's actual units, but those days are long gone.



Then which one to go for ? And what about service center experience?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 15, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> Then which one to go for ? And what about service center experience?


Both are equally good products, but with cx430v2, there is a 50/50 chance. So, I suggest Seasonic S12II.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 15, 2013)

It depends a lot on what kind of system you want to go for in the future, especially if you don't want to upgrade your power supply. Stick with ~500w units, like Seasonic S12II 520.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Both are equally good products, but with cx430v2, there is a 50/50 chance. So, I suggest Seasonic S12II.



Service center experience?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

Seasonic S12ii 430 is extremely good, and you can go for it. though it can cost a bit more than the Antec VP450. its transient filtering is A-grade. 

as for the wattage, more than the processor, i'd ask you if you want to install a GPU in the future. 

upto the 7770, you are safe with 430/450W PSU.

if more than that, you should buy more than 500W, better in the 600W range. 

and stay away from Corsair VS series. its plain bad.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> It depends a lot on what kind of system you want to go for in the future, especially if you don't want to upgrade your power supply. Stick with ~500w units, like Seasonic S12II 520.



For sure, I will go for better processor thats all. Not any gaming PC. Will then 430W be enough?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep. 

any i5/i7 will compatible with a 430W PSU. 

just a point, if you are going for the Haswell proccys, make sure that the PSU you buy is compatible with Haswell. The Haswell has a couple of low power states which need a PSU with special low current capability. AFAIK, Corsair has not release CX series PSUs with such compatibility. Please google throughly before you buy a haswell proccy.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

So as per all the conversations, the PSU "Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU" wins. Thought cost is pretty high (3646/-), I am planning to buy it or let me find some good deal.

Seasonic S12II 430 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 15, 2013)

No system configuration. No purpose of the build. No idea about specific upgrades or is it just processor+ motherboard. Not possible to give proper help with no information at hand.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 15, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> No system configuration. No purpose of the build. No idea about specific upgrades or is it just processor+ motherboard. Not possible to give proper help with no information at hand.



See, this time I am using C2Duo. And I think after 1-2 years, it will be quite slow so I will go for better processor + motherboard. That's it. I don't want any separate graphics etc.

Hope, it solves your query. Let me know if you want to know something else.

Thanks.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

my advice stands.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> my advice stands.



stands with?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

Antec VP450 and Seasonic S12II 430


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Antec VP450 and Seasonic S12II 430



Once again I would like to remind you that I am not using any separate GPU and neither I will use in future but still I need to spent that much of money or it can be achieved with some other reasonable PSU without compromising on any front?

Some people told that Antec has very limited service centers here in India. What is our stand for service center for both?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 16, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> *Once again I would like to remind you that I am not using any separate GPU and neither I will use in future but still I need to spent that much of money or it can be achieved with some other reasonable PSU without compromising on any front?*
> 
> Some people told that Antec has very limited service centers here in India. What is our stand for service center for both?


Graphic card is not the only component receiving power from the PSU, all components are susceptible from poor power delivered by poor PSUs. 3500 investment for safeguarding your PS for now and for future is not at all bad.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Graphic card is not the only component receiving power from the PSU, all components are susceptible from poor power delivered by poor PSUs. 3500 investment for safeguarding your PS for now and for future is not at all bad.



Please clear the view on their service center experience. How smooth they are.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 19, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> Please clear the view on their service center experience. How smooth they are.



Please clear anybody that how is Service Center experience for Seasonic? I live in HYD.

Thanks.

BTW, Cooler Master GX 450 Watts PSU is offering 5 years of warranty!!! What about it? Is that better than Seasonic in terms of build/service center experience?

*www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-gx-450-watts-psu/p/itmd5xz42zmhxna5


Final list for PSU on basis of build/service center experience and should be around 3.5k.

thanks.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 19, 2013)

shaiban001 said:


> And I think after 1-2 years, it will be quite slow so I will go for better processor + motherboard. That's it. I don't want any separate graphics etc.


If you're this sure, Seasonic S12II 430/ Antec VP450.

You can add GX450 in the list, but I believe GX450 II is available now, to which I am not sure about the power supply with this rev. Make a decision accordingly.


----------



## shaiban001 (Jun 19, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> If you're this sure, Seasonic S12II 430/ Antec VP450.
> 
> You can add GX450 in the list, but I believe GX450 II is available now, to which I am not sure about the power supply with this rev. Make a decision accordingly.



Howz Corsair VX450W ? It is best of all? Isn't it?  But not able to find it on Flipkart!!!


----------

